# So we are now selling deer like cattle?



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

My Grandfather wouldn't understand the world we live in today.
People seeking immediate satisfaction buying deer....

pffffttt....


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

This isn't new. They have been doing it for many years. It's not for me but its legal so I can't stop it and I'm not going to wast the time getting upset about it. It has really driven up the price of hunting but you got to pay to play.
James


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Must be exported to China!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

You just figured this out? LOL

Sent from my phone


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Yep, been like that for at least the last 20yrs! Just all around describe what your wanting, 8pt scoring 160bc no problem, 10-20pt scoring 170-250bc. No problem as long as you got the money to pay for it. No different than buying cattle.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

It's wonderful... What ever you want to shoot you can find it. You can even buy them live to improve your ranch genetics or release them to be shot by yours truly. What amazes me is the quality they are getting out of a 2 year old deer now days. It's stunning to see how much horn can grow on a young deers head with great genetics and feed. I have never personally bought a deer but its nice to know if I wanted to I can.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Be blessed that you have the time and resources to hunt how you want spending lots of time doing it. Some dont. So the big lodge ONE WEEKEND hunt is all they get....maybe ONE WEEKEND hunt every three or four years. I agree I dont hunt that way. But I am glad for those that still get to get out and have a "hunt". They have to pay for the experience. You get to spend time for the experience. Just a different way and we should all stand together in support of each other.....or risk losing it all.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I didn't see the point or the direction of this post until I looked at the classifieds. I think it's great he is making a living doing something he loves. It's all about money and if someone will pay then y not charge them? 
One thing I do not understand is selling life deer. How do you sell the property of the state of Texas? Not downing anyone just don't understand how this works.
James


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Yea there is a guy in the classifieds selling bucks like it was a mail order shoe catalog...lol thats hunting? IMHO i think its a joke! it's like going to the zoo and pick out the one you want to shoot and your done.Same thing with high fence.....they are trapped where are they going to go?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

rubberducky said:


> How do you sell the property of the state of Texas? Not downing anyone just don't understand how this works.
> James


With permits. Lots and lots of permits.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

July Johnson said:


> Yea there is a guy in the classifieds selling bucks like it was a mail order shoe catalog...lol thats hunting? IMHO i think its a joke! it's like going to the zoo and pick out the one you want to shoot and your done.Same thing with high fence.....they are trapped where are they going to go?


Just because someone hunts different from you dose not mean they are any less of a hunter. My idea of hunting is siting in a big office chair in a big box blind 10 ft of the ground watching a feeder or bow hunting in so flat. Others do not agree with me or my ways means nothing to me. 
I bet you sit in a blind or in a tree stand with a feeder or use a modern rifle or bow. Bet you use all the new camo and sent blockers. The high powered optics. 
So please jump off your high horse and just understand we all are hunting in the new world and high fence and selling deer is part of it.
James


----------



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

The definition of hunting varies between every hunter. It sucks that almost every hunting show on TV now is just a big infomercial. They making a living of doing something they enjoy doing so cant blame them there. The only thing that I really dislike is the high cost of hunting now. I miss the good ole days when me and the pops could just take a walk and go hunt. No land lease, no club membership, just permission from the land owner. Times have changed. Got to pay to play. 
I will say this.. I don't necessarily believe in all the products they come out with now. I think most are just gimmicks including the cover scents. For some reason though I find my self spraying down before every hunt!!!!


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

rubberducky said:


> Just because someone hunts different from you dose not mean they are any less of a hunter. My idea of hunting is siting in a big office chair in a big box blind 10 ft of the ground watching a feeder or bow hunting in so flat. Others do not agree with me or my ways means nothing to me.
> I bet you sit in a blind or in a tree stand with a feeder or use a modern rifle or bow. Bet you use all the new camo and sent blockers. The high powered optics.
> So please jump off your high horse and just understand we all are hunting in the new world and high fence and selling deer is part of it.
> James


Use a hand made long bow, rose wood arrows,no sent blockers,no office chair,no high fence,use a game trail and sure don't order deer from the web.Selling deer maybe part of the new world because all folks just want the $$$$,but IMHO it degrades this majestic animal we hunt.As far as high fence ranches.....where is the mystery? i mean you know they are there and can't go anywhere just a matter of time.Oh well just my 2 cents(worth nothing) so, i know you must be the king of big deer and killed more deer than i've seen and caught more trout than i can think of blah, blah,blah.....i bow down.Your right.:walkingsm


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I can tell you from hard hunting experience doing both.....for the average hunter, finding and killing giant bucks hunting on public land in big deer states like Illinois, Wisconsin, and Ohio with a bow are infinitely *EASIER* than doing the same on a high fence ranch in South Texas with a 700 yard rifle.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

July Johnson said:


> Use a hand made long bow, rose wood arrows,no sent blockers,no office chair,no high fence,use a game trail and sure don't order deer from the web.Selling deer maybe part of the new world because all folks just want the $$$$,but IMHO it degrades this majestic animal we hunt.As far as high fence ranches.....where is the mystery? i mean you know they are there and can't go anywhere just a matter of time.Oh well just my 2 cents(worth nothing) so, i know you must be the king of big deer and killed more deer than i've seen and caught more trout than i can think of blah, blah,blah.....i bow down.Your right.:walkingsm


Nope never killed a deer better then a 13 1/2 spread. But he was plenty big for me. Never said I catch more trout then you. Never said I was better at anything then you. I simply stated the facts. I don't think your a better hunter then me just a guy that hunts different. It's all hunting no matter how you go about it it's just hunting. 
Even as for hunting high fence your right you know what's out there. Just like when you hunt one area. You learn the deer they don't travel that much. 
Don't get agree just pull up your big girl panties and get out in the woods how you see fit and get off everyone's back for not doing it your way.
James


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

rubberducky said:


> Nope never killed a deer better then a 13 1/2 spread. But he was plenty big for me. Never said I catch more trout then you. Never said I was better at anything then you. I simply stated the facts. I don't think your a better hunter then me just a guy that hunts different. It's all hunting no matter how you go about it it's just hunting.
> Even as for hunting high fence your right you know what's out there. Just like when you hunt one area. You learn the deer they don't travel that much.
> Don't get agree just pull up your big girl panties and get out in the woods how you see fit and get off everyone's back for not doing it your way.
> James


You win.......your right....didn't i say that already? i bow down.
I stated it was just my 2 cents (worth nothing) go get'em young'un

sad3sm


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You have to admit it is a little wierd to post up a deer for sale like you are buying a product off of Amazon. It is somewhat untraditional


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Link?.....I don't see the ad....


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> You have to admit it is a little wierd to post up a deer for sale like you are buying a product off of Amazon. It is somewhat untraditional


O I agree that it's not traditional and I am not a fan and it's not the way I hunt but it dose not mean they are any less of a hunter then me. We all hunt our own ways some use traditional bows and some buy bucks to hunt.

Here is the link http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1232681
James


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

poppadawg said:


> You have to admit it is a little wierd to post up a deer for sale like you are buying a product off of Amazon. It is somewhat untraditional


Lol...yea somewhat......For me i would much rather hunt coyotes than deer any day,but thats just me i have a passion for them nasty ole' dogs.I dream of shooting one with my bow some day.

I caught one in a hog trap once...lol man that was a mess he was not happy.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

rubberducky said:


> O I agree that it's not traditional and I am not a fan and it's not the way I hunt but it dose not mean they are any less of a hunter then me. We all hunt our own ways some use traditional bows and some buy bucks to hunt.
> 
> Here is the link http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1232681
> James


Thanks.....


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

*To each his own, I agree...*

Where have I been? I guess I deserve that with such a short *****y post...I have watched the high game operations pop up one after another for 30+ yrs. So, I would not impose my will on others that wish to hunt larger than average deer by spending money for genetics, feed, and protection.

I guess I had gotten use to that way of thinking, and that's fine by me if one chooses to hunt fenced deer, after all some ranches are huge and there are no guarantee's...

My gripe, was that I have never to this point seen an add selling a specific deer with a photograph advertised as such. Again, I guess it is something I will get over as it's none of my business... But if an owner puts you up for the weekend in a lodge, or even a hotel if a lodge isn't available, and runs you out to a blind where the buck frequents and you shoot that exact deer that you "prepaid", I just can't quite wrap my brain around that concept.

High game fence operations at least put on the guise of free choice, and same may even be true to that. But to post a deer and a $$, is just tough for me to understand. Again, I know if their is a buyer and a seller then it's going to happen, and I wouldn't go starting a fist fight over it either, just disturbing to me...

This post was not meant to bash a hunting style or preference, just to make the point that we should think about where hunting will be in 10yrs, or 20yrs, at our current pace.

I mean shouldn't you call an escort service these days instead of the pimp himself? At least you can be surprised with what shows up...

J/K on this last point since none of you know me....


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Hueyfisher said:


> Where have I been? I guess I deserve that with such a short *****y post...I have watched the high game operations pop up one after another for 30+ yrs. So, I would not impose my will on others that wish to hunt larger than average deer by spending money for genetics, feed, and protection.
> 
> I guess I had gotten use to that way of thinking, and that's fine by me if one chooses to hunt fenced deer, after all some ranches are huge and there are no guarantee's...
> 
> ...


When someone pays to harvest a certain deer or animal on one of these high fence ranches are they able to to enter them into the Boone & Crockett or Pope & Young record books.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Interesting views. Just because there's some good genetic, protein fed bucks in a hi fence with lots of acreage there is no guarantee you will see them. Sometimes these buck and doe's get out and sure help the natives. I hunt low fence an shot some good deer. Saturday shot a 10pt, with 15" inside spread, help out on hunts on a hi fence ranch. It is a business. It's expensive to raise big bucks and keep the genetics going, and it's sad when you see buzzards circling. There's allot of people with money that really want those dust collecting wall hangers .


----------



## bighrt4 (Oct 26, 2012)

eh, I don't care. I have always figured it was mainly for people that didn't grow up hunting.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Hueyfisher said:


> Where have I been? I guess I deserve that with such a short *****y post...I have watched the high game operations pop up one after another for 30+ yrs. So, I would not impose my will on others that wish to hunt larger than average deer by spending money for genetics, feed, and protection.
> 
> I guess I had gotten use to that way of thinking, and that's fine by me if one chooses to hunt fenced deer, after all some ranches are huge and there are no guarantee's...
> 
> ...


I've seen an add on the net where this ranch here in Texas had a photo album posted with trophy bucks that had tags with numbers in their ears so you call and order that deer to hunt.You prepay,show up they put you in the stand and you wait for that buck with the number/tag in his ear you bought to show up and then shoot.Man it was something like 7 g's for a two day hunt! lol i can't remember the site,but i'm going to find it....cray,but like some have said ....people will pay.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Most that pay know how to hunt...and may have even grown up hunting. They just dont have the time. So they are essentially paying for the scouting and knowledge of the guide for where your best chance is. So they pay someone to pattern and figure out everything leading up to the limited time frame that they themselves will be on site to try. 

No different than booking a trip to hunt in Africa or Alaska....you dont have the time to get up there and figure it all out. So you go and just do your hunt adventure and enjoy.

Us Texans are a lil sensitive about our deer and our hunting rights....private and public. Hunt public land all over the US and you will get back to what it is about. Some Texans live right here in Texas but they have to pay for their "safari" right here....and they go and have their hunt. Glad that they get to and that works for them. The breeders make it happen for their opportunity and WHOA does it bring in some serious big bucks (pun intended).


----------



## benellihunting (Jan 12, 2005)

The Horns have to be cut past the G2 if you are moving them after the deadline( 30 days before any season). Bottom line is you buy the deer and hope they make it( you will loose several as they are not as hardy as deer in the wild).Great way to enhance the genetics of a ranch that is in an area that does not produce big deer.


----------



## deanstrong (Aug 22, 2014)

LOL! Some of you guys crack me up and are simply uneducated. You guys may be referring to my add that was in the classifieds. 

Mr Johnson, I believe you referred to deer being trapped because of HF. With over 12,000 acres of HF, that is far from trapped. I also have just over 12,000 of LF as well. I invite you to ride shotgun anytime you would like an educational experience. 

Fortunately, I get to spend a lot of time in the brush and enjoy every minute of it. Pictures of deer help put things in to perspective as a LOT of guys don't even know what a 160" deer looks like. 

I'll ask each and every one of you negative Nancy's that feels like answering.... How much money do you spend annually with your leases, feed, gas, food, etc. before you harvest a 160 class deer if you even harvest anything close to that or have ever harvest a 160 class deer? If you haven't, then you don't know the answer to that question because the bill is still growing.

Most don't understand the time, work, blood, sweat and tears it takes to manage 1000's of acres for big mature deer. There's no magic feed you throw out. It's not that simple. If it were that simple everyone would do it. 

That $5500 is looking cheap now isn't it? Bottom line is this... Not everyone has the time or money to put in all the work needed to consistently grow big quality deer. So it's much more enjoyable and stress free for them to come to someplace like me or many others that are out there that does all that for them and spend 5 days on an all-inclusive hunt with 5 Star accommodations, full staff, etc. 

Is it for everyone? Nope. I cater to a clientele. Does that make you more of a hunter than they are or me? Negative.

This thread is about like the guys that bash other guys for hunting over corn and call it bait but then hunt over a food plot.... What's the difference? The food plot didn't magically appear. 

Don't critique what you don't know. Come ride along and be educated. The offer is always open.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I laugh my *** off every time I see pictures of a guy with a deer shot in the "wild" that escaped from a pen or a ranch with bought deer. All of a sudden the buck is a true trophy!!! Look at all the deer contests over the past 20 years! 10 years ago a 160" buck was huge! Now a 160" buck is a nice deer. How many 200" bucks were killed 10 years ago in Texas? How many 200" were killed this year on opening weekend alone? We all bought into the management systems and strategies, some of us feed protein and let young bucks walk. Some of us buy deer to speed up the process. If it takes 20 years to improve a herd without bringing in deer then why would a 40-50 year old person not buy some deer to see results in 4-5 years? Heck, if he spent 20 years trying to improve his herd, he wouldn't be able to see the results anyway!! He'd be to old to see by the time something actually happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*The law and the reality*

The main statute has always said something like: "wild game belong to the people of the State of Texas". This makes historical sense because wild game used to belong to the king. Now the sovereign is the people. This concept allows game wardens to come on private property without permission or warrant.

Then high fencing started to happen and a few folks like me questioned: "How can a private landowner impede the free migration of the people's wild game?"

The landowners realized this problem so they lobbied and the statute was amended with something like: "nothing hereinabove shall prevent the high fencing of private property..."

Now it has gone further. So WTD remain state property. High fencing is legal. But what about darting, ear tagging, penning, breeding, etc. I assume there is some legal justification.

Bottom line. Governors appoint BMDs to the board of the Texas Parks and Wildlife. You can imagine that most of those BMDs interested in being on the board are wealthy owners of high fence ranches.

What could have happened and should have happened instead of high fencing? Deer harvesting could have been allocated on an acreage basis. 4000 acres gets so many deer to shoot and the neighbor with 40 acres gets many less deer to shoot. But that makes too much sense.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

why are yall so caught up in numbers?
a nice buck is a nice buck.
some bigger, some wider, some taller.
My grandfather sat in trees at Camp Bullis NW SA long ago and he got a deer to drool over... 
never had a tape on it.
my little 8pt I shot when I was 13 is my best trophy...
no blind... laid in the brushy fence-line on an oats patch... the does busted me many time that season.. missed alot, too.
finaly got my buck w/a 30-30 carbine...


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

kweber said:


> why are yall so caught up in numbers?
> a nice buck is a nice buck.
> some bigger, some wider, some taller.
> My grandfather sat in trees at Camp Bullis NW SA long ago and he got a deer to drool over...
> ...


Numbers really don't matter that much. It's a way to quantify the horn size. Like you said, some get wider some get taller. You must admit the feeling you get when a monster buck walks out. I have known meat hunters that care less about horn size but a majority of hunters get excited beyond belief when a monster steps out. That's what it's all about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

T_rout said:


> Numbers really don't matter that much. It's a way to quantify the horn size. Like you said, some get wider some get taller. You must admit the feeling you get when a monster buck walks out. I have known meat hunters that care less about horn size but a majority of hunters get excited beyond belief when a monster steps out. That's what it's all about.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yall would mess yourselves over the deer Ive seen between Spofford and Eagle Pass...
a few nights ago I saw 3-4 real good'uns...
they will run about Dec 15/20..


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

deanstrong said:


> LOL! Some of you guys crack me up and are simply uneducated. You guys may be referring to my add that was in the classifieds.
> 
> Mr Johnson, I believe you referred to deer being trapped because of HF. With over 12,000 acres of HF, that is far from trapped. I also have just over 12,000 of LF as well. I invite you to ride shotgun anytime you would like an educational experience.
> 
> ...


I do not judge what you are doing....if someone has the $$ go for it.

Those are some NICE bucks....love a big 8 point!

With that said, and this is petty.....the post reply stating "The deer has been sold" did kinda made me scratch my head.

I know its semantics....but that response made me think it is a canned hunt.

If you spend as much time in the stand as buddies I know, then you know the local deer at a stand. Heck you can name them...they show up day in day out until the rut.

So I understand the process. Like I said...it was the wording in the ad that kinda made it sound like a canned hunt.

Send pics when they hit the ground...really nice animals!


----------



## deanstrong (Aug 22, 2014)

98aggie77566 said:


> I do not judge what you are doing....if someone has the $$ go for it.
> 
> Those are some NICE bucks....love a big 8 point!
> 
> ...


Appreciate it. I'm rolling in to Mexico Saturday morning. My first groups will take me through the 20th of December with a week for some TV hunts. Then Christmas break and back at it. I guess I'll just start a separate live thread and you all can ride along over the next several weeks and I'll update as much as possible!


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

sgrem said:


> Be blessed that you have the time and resources to hunt how you want spending lots of time doing it. Some dont. So the big lodge ONE WEEKEND hunt is all they get....maybe ONE WEEKEND hunt every three or four years. I agree I dont hunt that way. But I am glad for those that still get to get out and have a "hunt". They have to pay for the experience. You get to spend time for the experience. Just a different way and we should all stand together in support of each other.....or risk losing it all.


Amen!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

deanstrong said:


> Appreciate it. I'm rolling in to Mexico Saturday morning. My first groups will take me through the 20th of December with a week for some TV hunts. Then Christmas break and back at it. I guess I'll just start a separate live thread and you all can ride along over the next several weeks and I'll update as much as possible!


Cool deal!! Them Mx. bucks are bruisers boy! Keep us updated with the hunts.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

cool.. everyone likes to see deer pictures


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

That ride along doesn't sound too bad... Can I bring my rifle?


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

deanstrong said:


> LOL! Some of you guys crack me up and are simply uneducated. You guys may be referring to my add that was in the classifieds.
> 
> Mr Johnson, I believe you referred to deer being trapped because of HF. With over 12,000 acres of HF, that is far from trapped. I also have just over 12,000 of LF as well. I invite you to ride shotgun anytime you would like an educational experience.
> 
> ...


I wasn't referring to your ranch i was just saying that SOME HF ranches 800,1000,2000,acres are trapped,but just my 2 cents....and the ad i was talking about was an ad on the net..not yours,but yours did make me scratch my head also.The add i was talking about was like a mail order hunt.Thats it.....so pull your thong out a little and have a beer.Those are some great deer in the pictures btw.


----------



## deanstrong (Aug 22, 2014)

July Johnson said:


> I wasn't referring to your ranch i was just saying that SOME HF ranches 800,1000,2000,acres are trapped,but just my 2 cents....and the ad i was talking about was an ad on the net..not yours,but yours did make me scratch my head also.The add i was talking about was like a mail order hunt.Thats it.....so pull your thong out a little and have a beer.Those are some great deer in the pictures btw.


LOL! . I never take anything personal. If I did, is stay ****** off.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

deanstrong said:


> LOL! . I never take anything personal. If I did, is stay ****** off.


But you NEVER take anything personal :brew2:


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

*Deer Hunters*

This discussion makes me glad I'm a duck hunter now. Really I can see both sides of the argument, however my question is if you are going to spend that kind of money on a deer hunt, why not just go to the midwest or canada where you have a chance of getting in the record books?


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

$5500 doesn't get you in the record books anywhere now days. In fact $5500 is the cost of a below average lease with feed and expenses for the year. This includes you travel to and from the lease , feeders, blinds, and all the little expenses that add up. I hunted this year on a place that was 18,000 acres high fence and from camp to the blind I hunted was a 50 minute ride in the high rack. Average kill shot at the ranch is 225 Yard with most trophies having the be shot at 300+ yard. Sure the guy had certain deer on the camera he could name and in fact we hunted one he wanted killed but nothing was a gimme. I got lucky and shot my deer but the guy I was with hunted 3 1/2 Days and never could get a shot on the deer they were looking for. Turn the page , I hunt 180 acres of river bottom land in Brazos county, I have some deer that I can name that come to my feeder every day. If I wanted to sell these hunts I could and it would be far easier to shoot one of those deer then it would be in South Texas on the high fence ranch. Our average shot is 50-75 Yards and it is a 5 minute drive in our ranger. With anything in life you can spend as much or as little as you want and with each amount will give you a different experience. I stand behind all hunters as long as they hunt within the rules of the state we live in and will be proud of anyone that can harvest such and incredible animal. By the way if I wanted to get into the record books I would call Brett and pay the price and I promise you his place is the best chance you could do it in Texas. I am just not at that point in my life to spend that kind of money but many other are and I commend them for it.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I prefer the traditional way of hunting, but to each their own...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

big john o said:


> I prefer the traditional way of hunting, but to each their own...


Me too. I ain't paying 5 grand to shoot a goat.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Since we are buying deer, what can I get for a dollar?


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I've been following this thread for a couple of days. I quit deer hunting many years ago and now just bird hunt, mostly ducks. I grew up in South Texas in the 60's and 70's, we started seeing high fences in our area in the mid 70's. I can't remember ever throwing out corn, my dad and uncle would have never allowed that. Some years we would plant a clover patch or two but would never set up a blind on it. IMO, deer hunting in Texas for the most part has changed so much its no longer fun. I think a nice 145 class 8 pt. off a low fence ranch is special, not a protein fed freak in a 120 acre high fenced trap. I know there is big money behind it and to each his own, but if I'm after a quality hunt I'll go to the Dakotas or Kansas.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

duckmania said:


> I've been following this thread for a couple of days. I quit deer hunting many years ago and now just bird hunt, mostly ducks. I grew up in South Texas in the 60's and 70's, we started seeing high fences in our area in the mid 70's. I can't remember ever throwing out corn, my dad and uncle would have never allowed that. Some years we would plant a clover patch or two but would never set up a blind on it. IMO, deer hunting in Texas for the most part has changed so much its no longer fun. I think a nice 145 class 8 pt. off a low fence ranch is special, not a protein fed freak in a 120 acre high fenced trap. I know there is big money behind it and to each his own, but if I'm after a quality hunt I'll go to the Dakotas or Kansas.


...:brew2:


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

big john o said:


> I prefer the traditional way of hunting, but to each their own...


Traditional as in snaring the animal and beating it to death with a club?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ Depends on how sporty I'm feeling that day. I still enjoy running them off a cliff on occasion as well.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Traditional as in snaring the animal and beating it to death with a club?


No, cutting your own bow/arrows with a rock, chiseling arrow heads from same rock, drying your own gut for string, tying your own feather fletchings, walking into the local public woods with no 4wheeler or scentblock/camo, still hunting or setting after deciphering a scrape line(no corn), and then dragging that *** back when its been handed to you cause the average hunter would starve if they couldn't use all those advantages.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

sotexhookset said:


> ^^ Depends on how sporty I'm feeling that day. I still enjoy running them off a cliff on occasion as well.


I tried that but found that the technique ruined the meat.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

If you have ever been on or owned a 500 to 600 acre ranch that is high fenced you will understand what I am about to say. If you hunted a 500 to 600 acre ranch you may not see a certain deer for 3 to 4 years. Its not like you think. It's not like shooting fish in a bucket.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Jfreeman said:


> Amen!





sgrem said:


> Be blessed that you have the time and resources to hunt how you want spending lots of time doing it. Some dont. So the big lodge ONE WEEKEND hunt is all they get....maybe ONE WEEKEND hunt every three or four years. I agree I dont hunt that way. But I am glad for those that still get to get out and have a "hunt". They have to pay for the experience. You get to spend time for the experience. Just a different way and we should all stand together in support of each other.....or risk losing it all.


X10:ac550:


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

boom! said:


> With permits. Lots and lots of permits.


Yes a friend of the family just started doing this and it is a expensive operation to run to stay in compliance with the state. It's not like buying cows and throwing them in a pasture.


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

I can't afford fees that are on the net for hunting deer. Glad some of you can. I am curious however. Would anyone admit to paying that price and then missing the deer? Do these outfitters have a money back guarantee if you can shoot for s**t to start with or do they harvest and give you the deer? I hunt for food not a trophy but it is very difficult to locate anyplace to hunt even wild deer for the cost of your license. At $5000 what does that make of the price of the meat per pound if you don't get that B&C deer. I can certainly go to a butcher shop and buy a whole cow packaged for a lot less than that. I am not putting anyone down that can do that nor am I putting down the rancher that charges those kinds of fees. If I could afford all of that I would probably raise and feed deer on 12,000 acres myself. I think just about anyone here would if they could afford it without having to think about that $25 plus per pound for the venison. Heck if I shot a trophy deer I couldn't afford the mounting fees so I could show it off.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Deerhunter88 said:


> The definition of hunting varies between every hunter. It sucks that almost every hunting show on TV now is just a big infomercial. They making a living of doing something they enjoy doing so cant blame them there. The only thing that I really dislike is the high cost of hunting now. I miss the good ole days when me and the pops could just take a walk and go hunt. No land lease, no club membership, just permission from the land owner. Times have changed. Got to pay to play.
> I will say this.. I don't necessarily believe in all the products they come out with now. I think most are just gimmicks including the cover scents. For some reason though I find my self spraying down before every hunt!!!!


This

However I'm fortunate enough to have a senerio like you describe.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> If you have ever been on or owned a 500 to 600 acre ranch that is high fenced you will understand what I am about to say. If you hunted a 500 to 600 acre ranch you may not see a certain deer for 3 to 4 years. Its not like you think. It's not like shooting fish in a bucket.


Add a zero to those numbers. Less than a square mile of high fence is pretty close to fish-in-a-bucket hunting.


----------

